# PBS Frog Special



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey everyone, 

I just wanted to fill you in on an amphibian decline special on PBS at 8 tonight. Its only about 10 minutes long and you can view it online as well. Special shout out to my fellow herp graduate student Jeremy Feinberg working on Leopard Frog decline on Long Island. Its also cool because you can put faces to the ARC crew in Atlanta. 

Heres the website: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/si. 
It's Chapter 3 "Mystery in the Swamp"
Enjoy,

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'll try to catch it. To bad its only 10 min. I wish they would make a film on all kinds of Amphibians. 

The link seems to be not working.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't seem to find it on either PBS Station in my area. Whats your zipcode?


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats weird. It worked from my email. Well anyways.... When you get to the Whoops site just click on PBS Home in the toolbar at the top of the screen. The home page comes up and click on the first segment "Science Investigators". Then choose Chapter 3. 

Hope that helps and it doesn't help that I'm not computer savvy.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Found it
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/si/


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Extremely interesting. I had no idea the Leopard Frog had dissapeared! :shock: :shock:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

The show is being ruined by the presidents"barf hour"


----------

